# Prayers for Tucker



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Please I need prayers,my cat Tucker goes next door to visit the neighbors every morning. He doesnt bother the birds or get in the road or anthing bad ,so he gets to go visit them . They look forward to it each day. A couple hours ago while he was there someone stopped to ask directions and had two very large dogs in the car.The windows were all down and they jumped out and attacked my Tucker. Tucker not being afraid of dogs,just stood there and they attacked him.My poor baby is hurt very bad.He is in shock so the vet gave him pain meds. and started a iv with anti's. They say they want to get him out of shock so they can ex-ray him and sew him up. But do not want to mess with him till he's outta shock( I guess that cats can die from that)







So for now they are observing him and keeping him as comfortable as they can. Im to call back around 3:30 to see if he's any better and they will decide then if its ok to do ex-rays etc. If not we wont know anything until tomorrow







He's such a good little guy ,ppl. that dont like cats say..if I could get a cat like Tuckler ,Id get one.So PLEASE my friends send prayers for Tucker.
He lost a tooth fighting back and one of his paw pads is half torn off and he has many torn areas and pucture wounds








Sorry this is so long ,but Im so worried for my little Tucker Man,Thanks everyone
The pic is Tucker and his buddy Bailey


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh my God how horrifying. I am so sorry for poor Tucker and I will definitely send good thoughts his way.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks you guys,I guess Im a big baby .All I have been doing is crying,he is my baby


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

OMG, poor baby!!! My thoughts and prayers are with Tucker. Hope all goes well and keep us posted.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor Tucker. That's really heartbreaking. I hope Tucker has a speedy recovery. 

-c


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

All of my prayers and good wishes are going out to Tucker and you...please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Sheila, I am so sorry for Tucker. I had that happen to my beloved George many, many years ago. He was my first cat as a "grownup", adopted the day my ex-husband and I got home from our honeymoon. He was only allowed outside with me. Two dogs came into our yard and attacked and killed him. He did the same thing your Tucker did, never even tried to run away because he loved dogs. 

The fact that Tucker survived the attack is a good sign I would think. My Georgie died within minutes because they broke his neck. Cats do get stressed and hopefully they can stabilize him quickly. I will pray and pray that his injuries aren't that serious and that he pulls through.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sheila, I'm so sorry that this happened to Tucker! I hope he has a speedy recovery. We will be thinking about him and sending our prayers.







Please keep us posted on how Tucker is doing


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! I'm so sorry to hear about Tucker! I hope he gets better. That is just horrible. My thought and prayers are with him.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry. My Jolie was attacked by a dog 5 years ago and it was terrible. I had trouble sleeping for a week. I pray that Tucker will be OK. I can understand how you feel.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am so sorry that sounds just awful....people need to learn to restrain their pets that are capable of causing harm to others


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!! Poor Tucker!!!







Poor you!







I will be thinking and praying for both of you!!!! I can understand how upset you are!







Big hugs!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Poor Tucker!! How awful







. I hope he will be okay. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is so sad...I'm very sorry and I'll be praying for poor Tucker...he'll be fine, you'll see.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

All I know at this point is ,they are now getting ready to put him to sleep so they can shave him & clean & tend to the wounds,and take x-rays.
Thank you all so much for the prayers and wishes. I will let you know as soon as I found anything out...Sheila


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Sheila~I'm sending good thoughts your way and praying that Tucker is alright. That is a good sign that they are cleaning him up and taking xrays right? Poor baby-have you been able to be with him at all while he's been in the hospital today? Please let us know how he is--hugs to you and Tucker.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

How horrible for you and especially Tucker. I am too, am praying he will be okay.
Quincymom


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

tucker and bailey are so cute together









hope he gets better. i'll be praying for him


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sheila.. what a horrible thing to happen!
As I looked at sweet Tucker's photo so comfortable and secure..and read on as to what happened.. the tears just welled up in my eyes . Your poor baby.
I am praying like crazy for Tucker and i know from first hand experience.. the power behind them so your baby is in "Good-Hands!".
Things like this just make me so upset.. so unfair!
I will be checking back as often as I can for your update
Keep the faith ,hon.. Tucker has a good chance.. he got to this point.. this is a good sign!
terry and missy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor guy. I hope everything is ok. what is it with emergencies and this forum? hope this is the last one for a long time. i will be thinkin of ur guy as i think of mine.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I am so sorry, I know Tucker knows you love him and he is trying very hard to get well soon. My prayers are with you and Tucker and your vet.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, I am so very sorry to hear about Tucker.... That is just horrible!! I hope and pray that he will have a full recovery.....


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry!! How horrifying that is! Poor baby; I pray that he will pull through, and will be keeping you in my thoughts.







Please keep us posted, and know that we are thinking about you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... My heart goes out to Tucker!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is terrible, prayers coming for Tucker.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry I didnt get back to you guys last nite.I was able to pick Tucker up very late.My Vet. stayed with him long past closing hours(He is so great) But he thought he would do better at home.He is depressed,but doing just ok. Thnak God there doesnt seem to be internal problems. No broken bones which is a miracle as his left back leg is swollen twice the normal size. they sewed up the ones they could and there are several open ones he said would do better to let them drain.Of course I was awake alot throu the nite checking on him ,to make sure his breathing was ok and his tummy was not distinted. He cannot stand up and when he tries my poor baby falls down.He has to be kept crated for a few days.We go back today so the Vet. can check him out. He is on pain meds. and an antiboitic(sp)Recovery will take a long time for him.
I just want to Thank You all so much,and thanks so for all the pm's I got from several of you. It made me cry to know so many of you care.When I have more time I will pm those of you back. All things aside,we have a pretty special group of ppl. here. Please keep the prayers coming ,I told my vet you were all praying & sending good thoughts.He said it worked as he really didnt think Tucker would come out of the shock.







Sheila

LadyMontava,I hope Oscar is doing ok,Prayers still coming for him.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad you have him home with you!! It's probably better to have him home, he'll feel much more comfortable during his recovery, which I hope well be quick. Please keep us updated. 










-c


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I ma so gald that Tucker is home with you and on the mend. What a miracle he wasn't injured more seriously or killed. Did the dog's owners offer to help with the vet bills?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear he is doing better! Please keep us posted.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 18 2005, 10:33 AM
> *I ma so gald that Tucker is home with you and on the mend. What a miracle he wasn't injured more seriously or killed. Did the dog's owners offer to help with the vet bills?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63165*


[/QUOTE]


That's a great question!! I was wondering that myself.

-c


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad that Tucker got to be home with you last night! He sounds like a tough cookie! I will keep him in my thoughts for a quick recovery


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+May 18 2005, 11:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great question!! I was wondering that myself.

-c
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63197
[/B][/QUOTE]
Right now we are at $500.00.( And counting)And no they're wont be any help from the owner of the dogs.He loaded them up while my neighbor was getting Tucker and took off.Which is what Id expect from someone who was so unresponsable with their dogs.But Id pay all that and more to have my baby back to his ole self again! Its just sad they are so many ppl. that are not responsable with their animales,but we all know that.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just read your first post today...so sorry. Your little Tucker looks just like my Spoozie and I know there is nothing in this world I wouldn't do for my Spoozie. He is just the love of my life, along with Lacey (in case she is reading this).

I was so happy to read that you were able to bring him home and I do wish you could track down the owner of those two dogs. Just think, if they can jump out of a car window what they are capable of doing!!! I am hoping the owner realizes this and does something so something like this never happens again.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@May 17 2005, 12:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh sheila I am so sorry for you. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am really ticked too. People can be so irresponsible with their animals. And Poor Tucker is the victim of that. I 
am praying like heck for you here in VT. Hugs to Tucker and keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Robyn


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+May 18 2005, 12:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Right now we are at $500.00.( And counting)And no they're wont be any help from the owner of the dogs.He loaded them up while my neighbor was getting Tucker and took off.Which is what Id expect from someone who was so unresponsable with their dogs.But Id pay all that and more to have my baby back to his ole self again! Its just sad they are so many ppl. that are not responsable with their animales,but we all know that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63221
[/B][/QUOTE]

That really disgusts me. If they aren't responsible for their dogs actions, then they shouldn't have the dogs...plain and simple. I'm sorry that you and Tucker had to go through this...but I'm glad he's got such a great owner like you!!

-c


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sheila..
I was so thrilled to see Tucker did so well considering the circumstances. I know you still have a few bumps in the road and I'm sure you'll not truly feel comfortable till he is all healed and himself again!
I still feel so badly that a sweet and trusting kitty like tucker was victimized in such a devestating manner.
God willing he will heal quickly .. the prayers are going out to that result!
Terry and Missy


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear you were able to bring Tucker home-he'll do so much better. Is he afraid of your dogs now? This is just the worse thing.....I don't understand people at all-how their conscience would let them just drive off...prayers and good thoughts are still coming your way. Tucker is one tough kitty!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

We had a scare yesterday afternoon.Tucker hadent gone potty all day,so the vet. wanted me to bring him back in.As I was getting him out of the crate I realized he had pottyed on himself,but at least he had gone. :aktion033 I have been holding him and bribing him to eat,but this morn. he tried to stand up and eat,he couldnt but at least he tried.So he seems to feal better today and is more alert







Deep breath of relief !!!So I think he is on the mend and out of danger now!!!!!!!!! After he is moving around more we will see if his leg suffered any major injury.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is great!














I'm glad to hear he is getting better. I hope he doesn't any permanent damage.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

sooo happy to read that Tucker is improving!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear Tucker's doing better. Poor guy's been through a lot. Hope he has a quick recovery.









-c


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear he is pulling through. he is a very lucky boy. thanks everyone for all their kind thoughts about our kitties. now they are both improving and im sure its all b/c of all of u!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 19 2005, 08:49 PM
> *glad to hear he is pulling through.  he is a very lucky boy.  thanks everyone for all their kind thoughts about our kitties.  now they are both improving and im sure its all b/c of all of u!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
For sure


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I feel bad. I missed this thread.







I am so sorry for all that has happen to you and your baby. I am so glad he survived. You are such a good person and I know that you will nurture him back to normal. Don't worry bout them folks that ran away. There is a reason for everything. I am truly thankful your lil one is doing very well. Sweet endless kisses for Tucker. Give him a nice snuggle for me!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@May 19 2005, 09:14 PM
> *I feel bad.  I missed this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awwww







you'r very kind and Tucker says your kisses are wonderful!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG I also missed this thread and just can't believe this happened to Tucker. Although I don't have a cat right now, I love kitties just as much as I love dogs. This is so horrible and I'm sure you must just be in shock from it all. I'm glad to hear that Tucker seems to be on the road to recovery. He'll be in our thoughts. 

We need a get better soon icon.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Tucker. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+May 19 2005, 09:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww







you'r very kind and Tucker says your kisses are wonderful!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63651
[/B][/QUOTE]
*coughs* Furball PUAHAHAHAH just kidding. I had to do it. Excuse me for being goofy! Hope your beautiful Tucker is doing much better today.


----------

